# 12v vr6 turbo or 24v vr6 turbo



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

right now i have a 12v vr6 turbo mk3 gti. it makes 330whp at 15lbs. i really want to get more horse power. should i venture off and get a 24v motor to swap in or add to my current 12v.
right now i am running c2 motorsports software, 440cc injectors, 4in maf, fmic, kinetic manifold, t61 turbo, 9:1 head spacer, head studs....and more. but want to get atleast 450whp. 
how can i do this. is the swap logical or not. 
(a very dumb question......will a 24v head fit on a 12v block?)
and if so is that an option?
i just need a lil advice.
any help will be awesome.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

What do you have for intercooling?
Ehaust?
Cam?
Intake?
I would be looking into a good intercooler, (perhaps air/water to keep lag down?) and a water/meth injection kit. To allow for more aggressive timing and further prevent detonation.
At 330, I would not be looking for horse power per say, but ways to make what power you have with less effort. Because in the end you will have a more reliable set up, and the potential for even more power.


----------



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

i have a front mount intercooler already. no cams and a custom short ram intake manifold.
i have been looking into water/meth and wondering if it is worth the money.
the thing is that i have seen cars with this setup make over 400whp.........so i want to know how to get there. lol.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

Since you are spooling to 15 psi... it is not your exaust that is holding the turbo back.
But hitting 330 off of 15 seems a bit low when a kit from kinetic shows 290+/- with 8-9 psi. The only dif from your set up that i can see is the 3" cat back and inclusion of 94 octane.
What fuel do you run? 91? And being in CA you will encounter more detonation problems due to the lower elevation and high temp of the ambiant air. So better intercooling to allow you to squeeze some more timing out of youe engine would be the first place i look.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
280$ for a boost activated static set up.
220$ if you include your own tank.
So for the money... I'd strap one of those up before i did an air/air intercooler. But i am a little biased... Seeing my buddy run into seven eleven and get a big gulp full of ice/water to dump in his water tank and feeling a faster pull was the selling point for me on air/water intercoolers.


----------



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

now this sprays water where?


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

Intake maifold.
Not just water... you can run meth/alc if you want.
Take manifold off, drill hole... tap it, insert nozzel.
Run switch, power and ground to pump.
Hook pump up to windsheild washer tank and to nozzle.
Set boost switch.
Fill with water/meth
Have fun. 



_Modified by Hannebauer at 3:18 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

nice. lol. can you run a manual switch or only on boost.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

You could... but boost would be better.
There are more complex systems, but those come at a cost.


----------



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

oh ok. wat do you think about snow performance?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BIGboySTARK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGboySTARK* »_oh ok. wat do you think about snow performance?

Pretty good, check out Devils Own aswell.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

That "Devils Own" looks to have more functions for less cost, but that could be a dealer thing. I would go with the dealer that seems to have the better knowlage, selction and customer service, as well as competitive prices.
Especially if you can find one in your area.


----------



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

ill have to look into it


----------

